# Classical music in Minor!



## daxia (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi!

Could someone recomend a composer who's pieces all are (or at least most are) in minor. The sadder, the more powerfull, the better. Funeral music, war marches etc.

For an example of a piece that I like, check out Henry Purcell's "Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary".






Although, keep in mind that I am looking for composers, not single pieces of music.

Thanks allot in advance.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Rachmaninoff and Shostakovich ring a bell.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

Mozart is mostly major but when he turned to minor he created wonders.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think most composers use both major and minor, and a lot of other modes too. But if you like the Purcell piece, you might check out some of John Dowland's minor pieces. His _In darkness let me dwell _ is a frighteningly realistic depiction of utter despair.


----------



## Composer1992 (Feb 9, 2009)

All of Rachmaninoff's concertos are in minor keys.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Could someone recomend a composer who's pieces all are... ...in minor.


None. Every (tonal) composer uses both almost always in the same piece.


----------

